# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Comment dtecter le systme d'exploitation de l'utilisateur?

## Aldian

Bonjour

Je sais qu'il est possible de rcuprer des infos comme le systme d'exploitation d'un utilisateur dans sa requte, vu qu'il y a des sites qui affichent ce genre d'infos, et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour extirper cette info de mon HttpRequest? J'ai essay de faire des println sur  peu prs tout ce qui tait possible mais sans voir apparaitre ce type d'information.

Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## Rei Ichido

C'est fait par du javascript, souvent via navigator.appVersion

----------


## yotta

Bonjour,

Si vous utilisez un HttpRequest, je suppose que vous tes dans une Applet ?
et que cette dernire s'excute sur le navigateur du visiteur.
Quoi qu'il en soit, au niveau de votre code, vous tes dans l'environnement JVM, il vous suffit sans passer par quoi que ce soit de faire :


```
System.getProperties().getProperty("os.name");
```

 ::D:

----------


## Satch

> Si vous utilisez un HttpRequest, je suppose que vous tes dans une Applet ?


 :8O: 

Plutt dans une Servlet qui s'execute sur un Serveur.

----------


## tchize_

```
request.getHeader("User-Agent")
```

Aprs faut le dtripatouiller  ::aie:: 

http://www.useragentstring.com/

----------


## Aldian

Merci beaucoup  vous tous. J'ai test la solution propose par Tchize et elle me convient. Problme rsolu  ::): .

----------

